# Boots MADE IN USA?



## Hardwood

I went boot shoppin to try and find something I liked that would last more than a year. The last 4 pairs I've owned usually didnt last an entire rabbit season without tearin up or leaking. Every boot in the place was made in CHINA! My question is- is there a boot company that still makes their boots in the USA? If so, what brand is it and where can I get some. I'm tired of payin $120+ for a boot that might last 6 months. Any feedback appreciated, these dang Wolverines are fallin apart as we type!


----------



## Knotwild

Check out Chippewa. I have used them for years and love them. I only buy boots off of Ebay and find the cheapest prices there. I have also been fortunate enough to find some Russell and Gokey boots there for around $100.00 on Ebay. Shoe size determines how many bidders go for footware. 

But for toughness and lasting power, I have found it hard to beat Bates hot climate military boots for around $89.00. I just threw away a pair, not because they were worn out after two years of hard use, but because they were just to nasty to clean up. 

I work outdoors in the woods as a wetland consultant and my boots receive a lot of abuse every day. 

If you find a pair you like, buy two pairs and alternate use.


----------



## dunn1970

Hoffman Boots-Kellogg Idaho 
WWW.HoffmanBoots.com


----------



## Makeithappen01

danner


----------



## jlmartin25

I do construction and spend all my time playing in the woods as well. I have worn all kinds of boots but georgia boots have been a tough one to beat! I don't care for the their lace up leathers but I do have a pair of there wellington style mud dawgs. The aren't the coolest things in the summer time but they're warm in the winter, super comfortable and good at keeping the moisture out. They run about 100 bucks and I've had mine for 2 years and they're still goin strong!


----------



## fireman1501

Justin boots


----------



## Harlee

A website called workingperson.com has great prices on most of the boots mentioned here, as well as many other items.  Free shipping over 49 bucks too.


----------



## bamaboy

check out Georgia Boots Mud Dawg or Farm & Ranch, u can find them at Ace Hardware.


----------



## cmfireman

I got a pair of Georgia FLX Points off the truck at work. 

Made in China.


----------



## cmfireman

I got a pair of Georgia FLX Points off the truck at work. 

Made in China.


----------



## Gaswamp

georgia boots not made in USA
Not all chippewas, Justins and Danners made in the USA


----------



## Gaswamp

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/

Ameerican shoe company


----------



## FX Jenkins

Gaswamp said:


> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/
> 
> Ameerican shoe company



I've been looking at those thula thula series, but there out of my budget right now...

You can't go wrong with Schees, made in Bozeman MT.


----------



## simpleman30

just pulled my justin's off and checked them... they're made in the USA.


----------



## turtlebug

My Chippewas say "Made In China".


----------



## Backlasher82

turtlebug said:


> My Chippewas say "Made In China".



Yeah, I just went and checked my Georgia boots when I read this, sure enough they're made in China.

But, they're already paid for, I've had them several years and they are great boots so I'm not going to throw them out.

I'll just keep enjoying them until I wear them out, which looks to be a long time off, and when I replace them I'll try to find some just as good. Hopefully they will be made in the USA.


----------



## Hardwood

Every boot Ive checked says "China". Just thought if I was gonna have to buy a new pair every year, at least the money might help some American company and worker. I'm about tired of given everybody else money when folks cant even get a job around here.


----------



## turtlebug

Russell Moccasin. 

Cost a pretty penny but hand made in the USA and worth every cent.


----------

